# 24 Std Rennen München



## zestyfied (11. November 2010)

So liebe Ladys,
ich würde gerne beim 24Std Rennen mitfahren. Momentan bin ich auf keinerlei Ressonanz bei den zwei gestoßen, die dafür in Frage kamen. Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, ob es möglich wäre, über das Forum hier eine Müncher Gruppe zusammen zu bringen, oder ob ich evtl doch ein Mixed Team anstreben sollte? 
Wer sich also angesprochen fühlt, mit viel Spaß die 24Std runter zu strampeln und nicht unbedingt auf dem Treppal stehen muss, der kann sich gerne hier mal zu Wort melden. Evtl kann man ja gemeinsam mal die ein oder andere Tour fahren?
Lg


----------



## icerider67 (20. November 2010)

Ich (männl.)versuche vergebens  seit zwei Jahren ein Team ,4er od 8er auch Mixed möglich, zusammenzubekommen doch wenn es ans Anmelden geht scheuen sich die Biker meiner Trainingsrunde(bin Krank, habe zu wenig trainiert usw.) Habe bereits überlegt 2011 als Solofahrer zu starten.  Interesse???  Probefahren ist`n Problem, komme aus´m Hegau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ich82 (20. November 2010)

Wenn du als Solofahrer starten willst musst dich beeilen. Sind nur noch paar lätze frei.

Gruß


----------



## zestyfied (24. November 2010)

Hey
ja die Suche nach einem Team ist nicht so leicht, aber ich möchte immer noch sehr sehr gern ein Mädls Team auf die Beine stellen.
Viel Glück noch bei deiner Suche!


----------



## magic-toraja (13. Februar 2011)

Ladies und Gentleman,

ist das Thema noch aktuell und wird noch ein Fahrer für dieses Jahr gesucht? Oder trainieren die 2er - 4er und Mix Teams schon fleißig auf der Rolle?

Hätte große Lust auch mitzufahren da das mit unserem geplanten Team leider nichts geworden ist.

Bin für jedes Team zu haben !

Gruß

Christoph


----------

